

Calling 911 Crashes Evo 4g - ry0ohki
http://www.sprintdroids.com/forum/htc-evo-4g/597-calling-911-crashes-my-htc-evo-4g-every-time.html

======
th0ma5
Calling 911 Crashes _an_ Android _or two_ is how this link to some forum post
should read :D That being said, it could be useful in light of this to have
some other police numbers in your phone, or try calling an operator or
something if this happens to you. Land lines also lose power sometimes.

